

Show HN: My first jQuery plugin: easy data tables using a django-tastypie api - sspross
https://github.com/sspross/tastybackbonepie

======
sspross
I'm looking forward to constructive feedback, but please be gentle, it is my
first jQuery plugin :) Thanks!

